# Rolling Stock Recommendations?



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HELLO,

Now that I'll be getting a BLI Great Northern 2-8-0 Steamer, I'll be needing a few freight cars to couple behind it, with a Caboose on the end.

I'll need 3 or 4 steam-era Boxcars, a couple short Hoppers, a Tanker, and a GN Caboose.

What recommendations do you have for well-detailed cars with decent couplers? _NO KITS!_

Thanks, 
WATER STOP (The consist will be like this O-scale train which I just retired.)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe start with the caboose. Walthers Proto, fully assembled, fully detailed. Currently sold out at Walthers, but should be able to find on the secondary market. 
Original retail; $41.98

To give you an idea of what the details is, here's a pic of the same caboose, but in GTW paint:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You will find most of your 0 gauge cars in HO. The detailing
varies even within a manufacturer.

Mainly you would not want any of the long cars you see today.
Almost every steam era freight car would be similar to
your 0 gauge cars.

Detailing as on the caboose posted by old hobo will be
obvious in on line product displays but, as is the case
with the caboose, detailing is expensive.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

However, you should get rolling stock with detailing at least is fine as that locomotive.......which is beautiful, by the way! Personally, I think that $41.95 for a piece as detailed as the above caboose is not overly expensive, but maybe that's just me......

I will try and post my G.N. caboose later.....you will see what I mean.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe its just me, but I think 40 some dollars for a plastic HO car is insane. Although
I did pay 30 for a custom Mo Pac transfer caboose. Just once. $15 is my current limit
and really $10 is plenty. I like detail too but to a point. Its HO and small. A lot of the
detail is just too small. Just my opinion. My problem is I remember buying athearn
kits for 3 something.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can get astounding bargains at Train Shows as well
as the FOR SALE OR TRADE forum here on the site. You
can also find very good train materials on Craigslist
in their COLLECTIBLES and also TOYS AND GAMES. I enter
HO trains in their search field.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Water Stop, I don't know your comfort area on cost of your cars. BLI makes some nice
cars. MTH does. Atlas cars and upgraded athearns are good enough for me. Shop around.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't care if the caboose is die-cast, made of plastic, or made of cardboard! I just want the detail. I'm not gonna smell it or tap on it... just look at it!

The only GN Crummy I can find anywhere is in Kit form, and that would be a disaster if I tried it!

25 years ago I was steady enough for fine, detailed work, but over the years my shakes have become so bad that the signatures on my checks don't even match from one check to the next!

I'm surprised that my Checks are accepted anymore!

I'll just keep looking for a GN Palace Car, but everything between the loco and the 'boose can be any Western road, and _Hobbylinc _has plenty of GN freight cars. 

Just for the heck of it, here's a pic of me and my Wife, taken about 3 years ago, when I was a kid of 76! We were on our way to a Dance.

_WATER STOP_ (BTW, there is a Train Show coming up in Los Angeles on May 2 & 3...We're goin'!)


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_HEY MOPAC,_

My Comfort Level is such that whatever they want for it...I'll pay it!

I can do this much easier now that I've paid off our home mortgage earlier this month!

_WATER STOP_


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mopac, what kind of stuff are you buying for 10-15 dollars? Gotta be used, lower almost no detailed pieces.....nothing wrong with that, everybody has their preferences, but those will hardly look good with that beatiful BLI 2-8-0 Water Stop bought....

All those cars you mentioned, Atlas, MTH, BLI, etc, are not 10-15 dollars, not new they aren't......

Just sayin'......


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would say get a caboose that matches the loco (I.e. GN) and then buy other stuff. If you want to be realistic, get 25% home road cars (GN), 50% interchanging road cars, and 25% others (including cars owned by companies -- usually reefers and tankers).

If you don't care, buy what looks cool to you.

Prototypical length would be in the 40-50 foot range, but again, that's only important if you're sticking to prototype.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Here is my Walthers Proto G.N. caboose; the small G.N. goat logo on the back was done by me....Walthers did not add one, which they should have....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And then you need one of these (Intermountain):


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some are used. Most of the deals are like Don said, at train shows. I get new atlas cars
in the 10 to 12 range. I bought some barely used Kadee cars for $10. I think they retail for 30 some. I am cheap and I watch for deals and jump on good ones. I get Proto cars
and like I said I like upgraded athearn cars. Some Walthers. A couple times I got Walthers Gold enclosed auto racks. for $15 each. They were lightly used. I have some nice cars just not the top premium ones. Very few came from ebay. By the time you add
for shipping, the car is too high for me


Sorry this post seems out of sync. I didn't refresh and was still on first page of this thread.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No doubt those are nice cars Old Hobo. Very nice. They would look nice behind his new BLI.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I hear you about the high shipping costs....I refuse to pay more for the shipping than I do for the item!

Sounds like you have a good eye for some nice bargains! Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_HEY OLD HOBO,_

That is sure a fine-looking Caboose!

Would you be willing to sell it to me?

I also like the GN Boxcar.

_WATER STOP_


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, it just so happens I have 2 of those (#X312 & #X317)....X312 was released as a Walthers "Platinum" line car; X317 as the new Walthers "Proto" line.....

I guess Icould part with one, send me a PM (private message) and we'll discuss further.

And you may also be interested in this; Intermountain G.N. plywood sheathed 40ft boxcar (Omaha Orange and G.N. Green; blt. date 1945); we'll discuss this one also....










Thanks!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY OLD HOBO,

I don't have PM (Private Message), but I have IM (Instant Message).

How do I contact you? (Email Address, SS Number, Military Service Serial Number, etc.)

Thank You,
Harold Pollner, aka WATER STOP


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Water Stop

To send a PM here on the Forum, click on Old Hobo in the upper left
hand corner of his Post to you. Then follow the menus.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks Don....I have been out most of the day and haven't been able to manage these comments.

FYI; Water Stop was successful in contacting me using your instructions.

Thanks again!


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY OLD HOBO:

I don't know how to handle those PM, IM messages, so I'll just say YES, I'll give you $40 for that Caboose.

Will you take a Postal Money Order or my Personal Check?

Shoot me your Name & Address, and I'll send you the payment.

Sincerely,
WATER STOP


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Just go under your name (Welcome Water Stop) on the upper right, where it says "Private Messages".....click and you will see the messages you have received, as well as the ones you have sent. Just go into them and hit reply.

I will take $40.00 for the caboose, but I have sent you a message about the boxcar as well....


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_ HEY OLD HOBO,_

I went to my name on the upper right of the page, and it didn't say "Private Messages" anywhere.

Was your caboose factory assembled or did you build it from a kit?

_WATER STOP_


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The Caboose is RTR (Ready To Run; factory assembled), with some customization by me...those GN logos on the end platforms (which should have been there from Walthers).

As for the private messages, it should appear as in this screen capture:


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

NOPE!

It STILL doesn't say "Private Messages"! Why not send me your name and address as an Email message?

Here's my email address:

[email protected] 

_WATER STOP _


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

There may be a reason why Private Messages doesn't show up for you. Maybe it doesn't show until you have a certain number of posts?

Does anybody know?

Anyway, I will send you an e-mail from my e-mail account and we'll go from there....in fact, e-mail sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

_*Speaking of posts, what is the order of rank?*_

I'm still a Hobo, so what comes next and beyond?

Carpetbagger

Roundhouse Gopher

Brakeman

Fireman

Engineer

Conductor

Yard Foreman

Division Superintendent

President

_Is this about how it goes for Promotions?

__WATER STOP_


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Water Stop

Look in upper Right hand of the screen. You will see

WELCOME WATER STOP 

Your Notifications (the number you have)

(click on YOUR NOTIFICATIONS)

You'll get a menu.

The first item is UNREAD PRIVATE MESSAGES.

Click on that and you will get a list of those.
Click on each and you'll be able to read it.
You'll also see below the message where you
can respond.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you look in the Forum News, Updates, and Help section, there is a sticky thread that explains the user titles.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

List of titles and number of posts needed to get that title...Water Stop (49 posts) is about to be promoted to Gang Labourer ! :thumbsup:

*Hobo 0 
Gang Labourer 50
Brakeman 100
Conductor 250
Engineer 500
Dispatcher 1000
Station Master 2500
Yard Master 5000
Train Master 7500
Railroad Baron 10000
Person With No Life 1,000,000*


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

hey old hobo,

why isn't the *fireman* included in the list?

water stop HEY, I AIN'T A HOBO NO MORE!

(I guess I can throw away my bindle and quit hangin' out in the trackside jungles!)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old Hobo didn't make the list... he just reported it. I've often wondered the same thing myself.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry everyone, but I don't care for the whole "private message" concept...it's just too "busy".

I'm from the old school...no Facebook, no Twitter, no Smart Phone, no Laptop, no Wi-Fi, no Private Messages...only Email!

_(Yes, we did get rid of our Icebox recently and we now have a Refrigerator.)_

Water Stop


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So then, did you get my e-mail to you about that G.N. caboose and boxcar?

By the way, if you really were truly "old school", it wouldn't be e-mail.....we would be telegraphing each other....:laugh:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Water Stop said:


> Sorry everyone, but I don't care for the whole "private message" concept...it's just too "busy".
> 
> I'm from the old school...no Facebook, no Twitter, no Cell Phone, no Laptop, no Private Messages...only Email!
> 
> ...


Betcha you don't have a genuine Western Electric rotary
dial phone on your land line. I do and it works when the
cordless doesn't. Southern Bell issued it to me in 1963,
it's been flawless ever since.

Don


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY DON,

No, our rotary phones were suplied by Automatic Electric, the Manufacturing and Engineering unit of General Telephone, and I installed the complex switching equipmment into the Central Exchanges which served the rotary telephones.

I was a Dial Central Office Equipment Installer.

Our landline is a Fiber-Optic system...no cables.

It has a super-wide bandwidth for transmitting and receiving a wide range of audio-visual communications.

That's all.....

WATER TOWER


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Water Stop said:


> _HEY MOPAC,_
> 
> My Comfort Level is such that whatever they want for it...I'll pay it!
> 
> ...


Snappy looking couple!!


----------

